# Καφιριστάν



## Alfie (May 27, 2010)

Το Καφιριστάν το γνώρισα χάρη στον Kipling.
Σήμερα (ξανά)γνώρισα και τη μεταφραστική υπηρεσία του Υπουργείου της χώρας αυτής.
Χρειαζόμουν λίγο γέλιο και το απόκτησα.
Εσείς;
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Moz08RhEWgo/S_4cDzRixzI/AAAAAAADLEg/56wpgf12XUU/s1600/μάκης+google.png


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2010)

The laughter of the bear


----------



## Alfie (May 27, 2010)

Μπορεί άραγε να θεωρηθεί μικρή εξιλέωση από την αθέλητη τριφυλιακή ενόχληση σε συνάδελφο γάβρο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2010)

Κανένα πρόβλημα σύγγαβρε. :) Εδώ σηκώνουμε και πλακίτσα από ετερόδοξους και άθεους...


----------

